# soil sterilization



## Stump Man (Jun 27, 2002)

I have an area I would like to plant wildflower seeds and want to kill all weed and grass sedds in soil.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 27, 2002)

I attended a lecture on prarie planting a few years ago

Here is what I remember;

Results are best in early fall.

roundup or burn the area intended for prarie development, burn is better (not in Colorado though!)

Use prarie mix designed for the soil/hydrology class of the site.

Plant large areas with a slit seeder or seed drill.

Small areas till and overseed with a spreader, drag or rake area for good seed-soil contact. Then roll, using truck tires is perfectly acceptable.

water in if feasable

Maintainance for the next 3 years is to mow to 6 inches 3 times a year. This will help control undesirable plants, the tsall ones will be topped and the short ones will be shaded out.

fall treatment is to mow sort or preferably burn. Burning is a natural part of the prarie ecology and will supress woody invasives.

annual burns are concidered regular maintenance for prairey sites


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a couple of acres in wildflowers. the easiest way is to roundup the area then till everthing under , then wait for any dormant weed seeds that you brought to the surface to germinate and roundup again . then shallow till the area and seed. Mix your seed like 5 parts sand to one part seed then spread , this allows for even distribution of the seed. get a mix that has annuals and perennials . dont be discauraged the first year the annuals will bloom but the 2nd and 3rd year are the best . at the end of the year when everything is in seed mow it down and wait for next year .wildflowers grow best without alot of fertilizer .I dont fert mine at all.mine look great right now . Get a mix that has blackeyed susan ( Rudebeckia) Purple Coneflower ( Echinacea) and ( Coreopsis) and Daisies, these are all very easy and come back like crazy. Oh and plant the annual Cosmos bipinatus they give you a good show the first year and will reseed. I like buying my seed from www.AmericanMeadows.com, they used to be Vermont Wildflower Farm. JPM


----------

